# Wohoo , ordered new bike!



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Got to love the cycle to work scheme for making me buy things I probably shouldnt:wall::lol::lol::thumb::thumb:

Got a new Eddy merckx AMX-1 that i'm picking up monday:thumb:










all ready been looking for bits to upgrade it

It will now mean I have a bike at home and work so I can get some miles in at both ends without having to lug the bike backwards and forwards from norfolk to london all the time:thumb:


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Pedals would be a good start! 




hahaha sorry - couldn't resist! 
Looks like a nice bike! enjoy!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

DarrylB said:


> Pedals would be a good start!
> 
> hahaha sorry - couldn't resist!
> Looks like a nice bike! enjoy!


'Proper' bikes dont come with pedals:lol::thumb:

Got a nice set of Shimano SPD-SL pedals at home all ready earmarked for it:thumb:


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Looks nice, our cycle to work scheme for next year starts in a month or so, tempted to add another bike to the 2 Boardman's I've bought previously on it!!
Cheers
AC


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I saw the man eddy today 

I'm in Germany @ the Eurobike Show


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice. Good to see a 'proper bike' on here. Epic Cycles, by any chance? Wheels would be a good first upgrade, like Shimano R80s or Dura Aces. And tyres (I love Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CXs, or GP4000S if you want to stay with Contis, and look at a lighter weight inner tube too).

Apart from that, just get out and enjoy riding it and getting fitter.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Any bike which has my name on it gets the thumbs up from me :thumb:


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Jace said:


> I saw the man eddy today


I bumped in to him at the Ghent Six Day races in 2007. Like royalty to the Belgies, the crowd was parting before him.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Saw alberto contador today too


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice bike! Bet you're going to clock some miles up on that!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks guys.

All ready got a set of Quest Como's to go on it from by parts bike. They are probably no better than whats on it ATM but they are seriously strong and for the time being thats more important. 

Also got a set of 105 brakes which will replace the tiagra ones.

And no not from epic cycles. Onyourbike by london bridge.


----------



## M-Tech (Jul 24, 2009)

FYI anyone looking at cycle to work schemes at the moment, HMRC have issued new rules around the market value of bikes at the end of the hire period that make the scheme less attractive than it was.

Check out how your employers are dealing with the new guidelines.


----------

